# Twin Trundle Bed



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

*Footboard, Headboard*

The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son. 








-
-
-
-
-
The bed is made from cherry, and the footboard came together quickly. 








-
-
-
-
-
Footboard details…








-
-
-
-
-
Now the headboard is coming together. It features frame and panel construction with solid cherry panels. 








-
-
-
-
-
The headboard features a shelf and gently arched stiles. 








-
-
-
-
-
The legs are hollow to store the low voltage transformer, and pass the cord neatly to the outlet. The legs are oversized to make room for the shelf, and feature locking miter construction.








-
-
-
-
-
I use the shelf as a straightedge to cut some biscuit slots. Although the shelf is held in place with mortise and tenons, the biscuits will help register it to the rail and keep it from sagging. 








-
-
-
-
-
A groove in the rails receives the solid 1/2" panels. I want the headboard to look good from both sides, so instead of rabbeting the panels I set them in a groove.
Deeper mortises receive the stile tenons. 








-
-
-
-
-
Inserting the upper headboard panels.








-
-
-
-
-
Here my son is testing the low voltage xenon lights. 








-
-
-
-
-
Here are some pictures from around my place this fall…



























Cheers!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


Looking great-as usual for all your work! How about a blog on how you set up the router table to use the locking miter bit, it you haven't done one already and I missed it?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


As you wish…
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3503


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I favorited your review-I had a feeling I'd missed something.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have been busy. Since your son looks so happy, this must be another great project.


----------



## sylinen (Aug 24, 2013)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


I'd go ahead and stick a USB charger in the headboard while you're at it. Gotta have a place to charge an iPhone.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


Wow that's beautiful work - "fine woodworking" Me, I put the ROUGH in rough carpentry. Wish I had your talent and vision. Very nice.


----------



## RogueKyle (Jan 7, 2015)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Footboard, Headboard*
> 
> The current project is a twin-over-twin trundle bed for my son.
> 
> ...


Wow that looks great!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

*Side Rails *

Here is the trundle bed we are working on.








-
-
-
-
-
The last details on the headboard were the top caps, and some decorative tenons. 








-
-
-
-
-
One side of the bed has a frame and panel assembly. It features solid cherry panels, which are recessed for a subtle reveal. 








-
-
-
-
-
The assembly features haunched tenons for a sturdy connection. 








-
-
-
-
-
Test fitting the frame and panel assembly.








-
-
-
-
-
The rails hang on large tenons, and will be secured with concealed bed bolts. I layout the tenons in such a way that they won't interfere with the bed bolts. I am also mindful of the limitations of my 8" dado set. I can only cut a 2-1/4" shoulder with my dado blade, otherwise I would have to resort to hand tools. 








-
-
-
-
-
Here we are test fitting the trundle panel. It is another frame and panel unit, and will act as a drawer front for the trundle bed. 








-
-
-
-
-
The trundle panel will be attached to a poplar frame, essentially a large drawer box, and will roll out on 36" heavy duty slides.








-
-
-
-
-
So far my son is a happy camper. He has been a great help building his new bed.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Side Rails *
> 
> Here is the trundle bed we are working on.
> 
> ...


Willie, as always, it looks great. Will the sides be "reversible" so that the drawers could be on either side if future moves made that desirable?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Side Rails *
> 
> Here is the trundle bed we are working on.
> 
> ...


Willie, as always, it looks great. Will the sides be "reversible" so that the drawers could be on either side if future moves made that desirable?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Side Rails *
> 
> Here is the trundle bed we are working on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Art. 
There are two leg mortises on the trundle side, and 4 mortises on the back side. For that reason it is a fixed orientation. It still allows for quite a few layout options because it looks presentable from both sides. 
My main motivation was to get the second twin bed out my sons room to free up some space.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

*Bed Bolts and Decking Support*

Here is the trundle bed I am working on.








-
-
-
-
-
I marked the location for both the 1-3/8" face hole, and the 3/8" end grain hole before drilling. This bed bolt kit is from Rockler and it is quite a slick system. It provides an extremely strong and stable joint, with no visible fasteners. 








-
-
-
-
-
After both holes have been drilled, I insert 3/8" dowel centers. Then I reassemble the bed to dimple the location of the threaded inserts in the leg posts. 








-
-
-
-
-
The threaded insert requires an oddball 17/32" bit, which I found in stock at Napa auto parts store. After installing the threaded inserts, I installed the threaded rod into the legs. Here I am tightening the nut against the slotted, curved washer. 








-
-
-
-
-
I glued ledger boards to the side rails, which will support the plywood decking. 








-
-
-
-
-
Cross supports are half-lapped to sit flush with the ledger boards. 








-
-
-
-
-
Cross supports installed.








-
-
-
-
-
There are three cross supports in all, which will provide ample support for the 3/4" cherry plywood decking. I held the supports away from the corners, to leave room for the bed bolts. 








-
-
-
-
-
Plywood decking installed.








-
-
-
-
-
Headboard details complete.








-
-
-
-
-
We even picked a finishing schedule. I will use a 3:2 washcoat of denatured alcohol to shellac sealcoat (a little thinner than a 1# cut) and Rodda #22 Spiced Walnut stain.









Here is a related link about staining cherry.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54321#reply-713852

Cheers!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Bed Bolts and Decking Support*
> 
> Here is the trundle bed I am working on.
> 
> ...


Another great project! You make it look easy.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

*Trundle and 36" Slides*

Here is the cherry trundle bed I am working on.








-
-
-
-
-
The trundle box is built like a giant drawer, with dovetailed corners and a 3/4" plywood base. 








-
-
-
-
-
Since the base is 3/4" plywood, the dado cannot be concealed behind the dovetail.








-
-
-
-
-
I filled the dado with some dovetail test cuts. The slides will conceal this area once installed. 








-
-
-
-
-
Here the trundle box has been coated with clear shellac, which adds almost no color to the poplar frame.








-
-
-
-
-
Six casters are added to the bottom of the box. 








-
-
-
-
-
I chose fixed, low-profile casters to allow enough room for the lower bed. 








-
-
-
-
-
These 36" drawer slides will help align the box as it closes.








-
-
-
-
-
Most of the weight is transferred to the casters, but the ball bearing slides make the trundle operate smoothly. 
Slides were purchased from TCHweb.com and were quite reasonably priced. 








-
-
-
-
-
Then I brushed on a wash coat of shellac as a pre-stain conditioner. I use a 3:2 ratio of denatured alcohol to shellac sealcoat. This is a little thinner than a 1# cut.








-
-
-
-
-
The stain is Rodda #22 Spiced Walnut.








-
-
-
-
-
The stain was sprayed on and wiped off with clean rags. This is one advantage of a liquid stain over gel stain, as spraying a large project progresses quickly. 








-
-
-
-
-
The Rodda stain has a good workability, and achieved the color we were going for. The color is a dead ringer for General Finishes Antique Walnut gel stain, but without the pitfalls of gel stains. 









Next up is the lacquer topcoat, adding the drawer pull hardware, and some final assembly.
Cheers! 
Here is a link to the completed project page… http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91676


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Trundle and 36" Slides*
> 
> Here is the cherry trundle bed I am working on.
> 
> ...


Man, this bed's gonna be sweet Willie.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Trundle and 36" Slides*
> 
> Here is the cherry trundle bed I am working on.
> 
> ...


You da MAN! My, my That is one beautiful piece of furniture. Many, many thanks for this very interesting and in-depth continuing blog. Everyone, prfessionals included, can learn something from your teachings. You've always got a new experience you've encountered including the not so grand things to be cautious of. Again Super! Looking forward to it being made up and lower unit pulled out. Did you order specially constructed matteresses for clearance considerations?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Trundle and 36" Slides*
> 
> Here is the cherry trundle bed I am working on.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Russell,
The bed fits standard size twin mattresses. It allows about 9" height for the lower mattress, so some tall pillow tops might not fit. The interesting thing is the bed isn't any taller than a typical box spring / mattress setup.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Trundle and 36" Slides*
> 
> Here is the cherry trundle bed I am working on.
> 
> ...


You are one very busy beaver. I am always amazed at how quickly you churn out one great project after another.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Trundle and 36" Slides*
> 
> Here is the cherry trundle bed I am working on.
> 
> ...


Well, my son saw my new bed and wanted one of his own. What started as a basic 4 post bed morphed into a panel bed, because he wanted a light in the headboard. 
I had been wanting to make something special for each of my sons. So one gets a bed and the other will get a nice desk.


----------

